# quickest way to double £2000?



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

okay guys, I got £2000 and I need to double it as quick as possible. I am even happy to make a few hundred if possible.

anyone knows any way that I can do that?

cheers


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

a job


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

roulette £2000 on black or red you choose :thumb:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> a job


whats that got to do with the topic?!!! did you even read the question?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sakso l realise your having a bad time ATM mate just dont make it worse doing anything silly.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

1adf1 said:


> roulette £2000 on black or red you choose :thumb:


too risky mate...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Dead cert at 16.50 - Redrum 

Seriously though, I couldn't tell you where to put it and guarantee you doubling it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing legal jumps to mind that's a sure fire bet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sakso said:


> okay guys, I got £2000 and I need to double it as quick as possible. I am even happy to make a few hundred if possible.
> 
> anyone knows any way that I can do that?
> 
> cheers


how fast do you need to double the money mate ??? week a day or year


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> Sakso l realise your having a bad time ATM mate just dont make it worse doing anything silly.


bud, I love the way you notice everything and yes I am in a very bad situation at the moment. I've got this money from my sister to get a room or something and I now want to get a car as well so I can drive about and look for a job... thats why I'm trying to double the money that my sis gave me. sad situation matey...


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how fast do you need to double the money mate ??? week a day or year


I know I can't double it in a day or even in a week without gambling but I'm happy to make a few hundred with it if possible in a couple of days!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sakso said:


> bud, I love the way you notice everything and yes I am in a very bad situation at the moment. I've got this money from my sister to get a room or something and I now want to get a car as well so I can drive about and look for a job... thats why I'm trying to double the money that my sis gave me. sad situation matey...


I know mate, but Rome wasnt built in a day, get yourself sorted with a roof over your head first.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sakso said:


> I know I can't double it in a day or even in a week without gambling but I'm happy to make a few hundred with it if possible in a couple of days!!


Sadly it's not that easy otherwise everyone would be doing it!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't think about gambling it mate, it'll end in tears! Maybe buy and sell stuff that you know you will make a profit on, my mate is a wheeler dealer type, buys alloys, cleans them up and sells them on, even for only like £30 profit per time, does this 2-3 times a week sometimes.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

the quickest way to double it or lose it is by a bet. it is obviously very risky. by legal means you really need to have knowledge about something that would earn you a quick return.

illegal means however is a different story. you could make a monkey in a day no probs if willing to take the risk.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

If you were Irish you could put it on a 2 to 1. We're lucky fookers.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

kilo of coke


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

haha if there was a way of making a couple of hundred quid or even doubling it without risk we would all be rich!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sakso said:


> bud, I love the way you notice everything and yes I am in a very bad situation at the moment. I've got this money from my sister to get a room or something and I now want to get a car as well so I can drive about and look for a job... thats why I'm trying to double the money that my sis gave me. sad situation matey...


Instead of a car wouldn't u consider a moped, cbt, tax, moped, insurance the lot for 700 quidish


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

El Ricardinho said:


> the quickest way to double it or lose it is by a bet. it is obviously very risky. by legal means you really need to have knowledge about something that would earn you a quick return.
> 
> illegal means however is a different story. you could make a monkey in a day no probs if willing to take the risk.


are you referring to betfair and all that bud?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well sasko, heres an idea... bare with me..

if you know any big lads that are up for a bit of debt collecting, you could go and buy someones debt off them and then go collect the money yourself

i have done this twice and made a few hundred quid more than i bought the debt for

IE

a bloke i know owns a merchants, a customer of his had a grands worth of outstanding debt to this bloke...

thinking he wasnt goinmg to get anything back off this bloke i bought the debt off him knowing i had the people around me to get the money back

so i paid 500 pound to the merchant and he gave me all the details of the customer... a few visits after that i had the 1000 pound back from the customer, wont say how but i think you get the jist ...

500 pound profit made within 2 weeks

risky but if you know the right people you can get this done

just an idea !!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


That would be some sh1t coke at 2k :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Why not get somewhere to live and have some stability and take the bus. Far less risk.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Instead of a car wouldn't u consider a moped, cbt, tax, moped, insurance the lot for 700 quidish


mate, I'm scared of bikes and mopeds. and the winter is on its way as well...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My old man did a refrigeration course years ago when out of work (plasterer) now he goes to the tip, pays the guys off with a £10, sticks a few old fridges/freezers in his transit, takes them home, changes a thermostat or whatever (about £10 for a new part), cleans them up, then sells them in loot for like £65-120. There's money to be made out there, just need to pick something up and run with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


Coke comes in litres


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sakso said:


> mate, I'm scared of bikes and mopeds. and the winter is on its way as well...


Fair do's, just the cost of running car would rinse ur whole 2k


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

1400 on red

500 on black

14 on zero

If it goes red you have 2800

If it goes black you have 1000

if it goes zero 500

**** or bust mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


If that's what you're paying i'll take 5 off your hands.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

you could buy a car from auction with a small amount of body damage. make sure motor and chasi(spelling) is intact, take it to a body shop to fix up the damage and sell on for a profit.

MIght not double it but you can make a nice bit of profit on 2grand


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

chop the money in half


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> That would be some sh1t coke at 2k :lol:


Was just about to say the same thing.

Maybe a decent Oz though


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

where you based mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That would be some sh1t coke at 2k :lol:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

husky said:


> where you based mate?


Southend mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Southend, I was there not so long back, never walking down that bloody pier again!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Was just about to say the same thing.
> 
> Maybe a decent Oz though


I could get an oz of flake for a grand per oz back in '06 when I was pretending I was a Dyson. I knew it was untouched by them as I was there when they had it delivered.

Probably not much less than 2k for a good oz now I'd imagine, been so long since I bought any thank fk I don't know the current wholesale prices. I do know a couple of the small timers are knocking stuff out at £80 which is just ridiculous to me and why I never bought smaller then 1/8


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Course it would mate but if he's selling it on who gives a sh!t.


I mean **** as in I could make him a better kilo myself shopping at Boots sh1t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Southend, I was there not so long back, never walking down that bloody pier again!!


you didnt see me there did you with my boyfriend lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I suppose if you get caught dealing it saves you finding somewhere to live eh mate...

There is money in crap mate, other peoples tat is another mans gold.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you didnt see me there did you with my boyfriend lol !!!


I didn't see anything but I could here some chuckling and stuff coming from the cafe toilets....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch:2455533 said:


> If that's what you're paying i'll take 5 off your hands.


When you cut out all the middle men its not that expensive.

Me and a few lads had a good operation going a couple years ago but the main guy died when he got knocked off his bike in Barbados aint touched anything since


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd get the room and be safe mate.

anyway short of illegal activities there is nothing other wise everyone would be doing it.


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

if you know any1 whos unlucky enough to be in a non fault car accident, u can refer them to solicitors at decent £s. I get 500 per claim no problem, so make sure you negotiate your fee before giving the details of the injured people.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I didn't see anything but I could here some chuckling and stuff coming from the cafe toilets....


****, i obviously wasnt big enough to gag him properly lol !!!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

just gamble it mate

seriously

if you want to double your money literally tonight, then ufc 134 is on

you could whack a bet on

id recommened brendan schaub to beat big nog if you bet 2000 u will make 1000 profit

schaub is younger hungrier faster bigger and a better striker

big nog is a legend but hes finished he got knocked out in his last fight, which was 16 months ago so he will have serious ring rust, hes just had a double hip replacement and knee replacement and he isnt fully recovered. he normally wouldnt be fighting for a few more months but like i say hes a legend of the sport been fighting for 10 years and the ufc is going to his hometown of brazil for the first time in 13 years and it will be his one and only shot to fight in his home country so he has rushed his recovery to fight there. His own training camp have admitted to this, they didnt want him to take the fight

if you do it i wouldnt mind you chucking me 1er seems though i give you the tip


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in position to give advice mate, I'm 30 and still live at home with my parents. Granted I don't really have much choice in the matter anymore so I'll give you my tuppence worth anyway.

Get yourself somewhere cheap to leave as soon as possible, even if it's not somewhere you want to stay longterm it's a base to settle for a minute and get everything else in place. If you're living from day to day with no place to stay then it's going to be hard to get everything else in order.

I'm sure that if you go touting around some local builders, roofers all those kinds of places that you'll somehow be able to grab a couple days here and there labouring. The weather is good (on the whole) at the moment so they're always working. Again not something for the future but right now is all you should be worried about at this moment in time.

Agencies are always looking for workers, the work may be sh1t but it still pays and that's the most important thing for you right now. I hated agency work but I did some when I left school for a bit and also when I was there in the summer holidays. I put up with it because I hated being skint more than I hated sh1t work.

It really sucks to be where you are and I can't imagine how it must feel as I've been fortunate enough to always have my parents to fall back on in bad times. Quick fixes rarely work, in my experience it's better to try to get up the ladder one rung at a time with less risk.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ****, i obviously wasnt big enough to gag him properly lol !!!


Uriel must have a really big mouth...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm in position to give advice mate, I'm 30 and still live at home with my parents. Granted I don't really have much choice in the matter anymore so I'll give you my tuppence worth anyway.
> 
> Get yourself somewhere cheap to leave as soon as possible, even if it's not somewhere you want to stay longterm it's a base to settle for a minute and get everything else in place. If you're living from day to day with no place to stay then it's going to be hard to get everything else in order.
> 
> ...


Top post mate and repped.

You have more chance of moving forward and getting a job etc with an address.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Massevil said:


> just gamble it mate
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...


seriously do this

just go and research this yourself

watch both fighters last few fights

then add into that nogs surgeries him not being recovered and just how slow he is nowadays

you will have the illest adrenaline rush of your life watching the fight

and be richer after it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> seriously do this
> 
> just go and research this yourself
> 
> ...


He REALLY cant afford to lose this money mate.

He is in a bad place and needs something sure fire and TBH no gamble is sure fire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Before you chuck your money what exactly do you need it for.

Don't want to pry but perhaps you could give a quick run down on what you need to spend it on.

Just do a quick list.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

ok fair enough

but i doubt there is a simpe risk free way to double 2grand otherwise we would all be millionaires

as i said he can go do his own research on it by watching previous fights etc

to me its a clear cut victory for schaub

ill bump this topic tomorrow to see if he would of won


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Massevil said:


> seriously do this
> 
> just go and research this yourself
> 
> ...


Seriously do not do this, whilst in principle MMA is a good thing to gamble on as most favourites do win betting your case money on a fight such as this is nuts. You're essentially playing Russian roulette with a gun holding 2 bullets and imo closer to 3.. You'll be alright some of the time but if not you're getting one right in the nut and losing that 2k would essentially be just that!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> ok fair enough
> 
> but i doubt there is a simpe risk free way to double 2grand otherwise we would all be millionaires
> 
> ...


You may be right and l hope if you are you have a few quid on it yourself.

I just really dont want him to go thro any more sh*t than he is already and needs too.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Seriously do not do this, whilst in principle MMA is a good thing to gamble on as most favourites do win betting your case money on a fight such as this is nuts. You're essentially playing Russian roulette with a gun holding 2 bullets and imo closer to 3.. You'll be alright some of the time but if not you're getting one right in the nut and losing that 2k would essentially be just that!!


its absolutely nothing like that

russian roulette is random

this can be researched by watching previous fights

schaub is a better fighter at this point, then when you add into it the opponent has recently had his hips and knee replaced and been bed ridden for 5 months it makes it even more attractive to bet on

there would still be an element of risk if big nog had knock out power, but he does not he has over 40 fights and last knocked someone out almost 9 years ago and that was some no name scrub

nogs only way to win this fight is to take brendan down which he wont be able to do because he has no wrestling ability and again has had all these recent surgerys

anyway hes not going to do it but we will see what happens


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Quickest way to double your money is to cross your eyes !!!!

Invest in gold, enough said as its the only way your gonna make legal cash fast, you will not double it though. I buy and sell stuff and if i spend say £200 on antiques, clothes and records i would estimate that my return in 10-15 days would be £400-£500.

The only had part is finding the right stuff to sell.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I used to work in a body shop spraying, doing body work, buying and selling cars.... amongst other things.

With £1grand you can get a half decent damaged car (not fcuked just body damage) from auction with the other grand you would have enough to fix the damage.

If you can source the parts yourself ie door and bumper then that will save you some change and don't go for all those fancy cars... Small, popular cars would be the best bet

Take it to a body shop get the car sorted and sold... Do it again.

You can actually make good money doing this and its quite easy seeing as all you do is pick the car, find the parts and advertise


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would maybe advise doing a college course or something mate as to help your carreer prospects.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

nodrog said:


> Before you chuck your money what exactly do you need it for.
> 
> Don't want to pry but perhaps you could give a quick run down on what you need to spend it on.
> 
> Just do a quick list.


mate, I just need a roof over my head and a car to get me about and something left to live on/eat for a while until I get a job.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Massevil said:


> its absolutely nothing like that
> 
> russian roulette is random
> 
> ...


It is when he only has 2k in the world, it's idiotic to suggest lumping your net worth on a 3 horse race. I don't disagree that Schaub is favourite, I disagree with the idea in principle and due to circumstances it is still essentially russian roulette because some of the time he comes out dead.

I'm sure some people researched and lumped on Tyson against Buster Douglas but that didn't work out too well for them. Granted it was a freak result but they happen and for that reason he should stay well away from this with money that is so important.

I'll be finishing work at about 3am and should be in good time to catch most of the show

I hope you're lumping on yourself and you win a fortune boss so good luck


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

sakso said:


> mate, I just need a roof over my head and a car to get me about and something left to live on/eat for a while until I get a job.


Will you be looking to get a place in a town?

If so forget about a car for now and just walk or get cabs everywhere. The money you would have to fork out to get even a small car insured and running would swallow a large part of the £2k.

If you can get a bit of work with a builder or something I'm sure they'll be willing to swing by and grab you on the way there if work is local. You might be even luckier and they have some work away somwhere in which case you get some digs 

I'd worry more about the place to live and some work before a car is coming into the equasion tbh m8.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sakso:2455659 said:


> mate, I just need a roof over my head and a car to get me about and something left to live on/eat for a while until I get a job.


My suggestion will have you in a car while its not being worked on or sold.

But a roof and food are more important


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


X2 people always want coke


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Another thing to do that might work ( already a hit in my area)

Get a load of fliers/ cards done and advertise dish them out outside clubs that you will drop off ****, drink etc to people at unsociable hours eg. When we r ****ed of our faces at 3 in morning after going out we ring up " booze cruise" and they drop of our goods. All totally legal they charge like £1 a can and make a killing.

Need a motor thou


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

get a room/flat in a town. buy food and keep the rest for bus/train money or get a cheap push bike.

apply everywhere macdonalds, kfc, any shops anywhere. with your address its allot easier to get a job.

with consent cash coming in from a basic job you can get sorted and look for a better job. simples


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> It is when he only has 2k in the world, it's idiotic to suggest lumping your net worth on a 3 horse race. I don't disagree that Schaub is favourite, I disagree with the idea in principle and due to circumstances it is still essentially russian roulette because some of the time he comes out dead.
> 
> I'm sure some people researched and lumped on Tyson against Buster Douglas but that didn't work out too well for them. Granted it was a freak result but they happen and for that reason he should stay well away from this with money that is so important.
> 
> ...


yeh fair enough lumping it all on is silly, all eggs in one basket sort of thing, he should stick a bag on it atleast though

who comes out dead ? nog ? well hes had all these surgeries as im sure youre aware and rushed his recovery if hes ever going to come out dead, it will be this fight. Plus you should know nogs stratergy is to get his face smashed in for the majority of the fight until his oponnent gets tired and then he managed to pull a submission out of his a*rse, thats not going to work anymore hes to battle worn and everyone is onto it. Schaub wont go to the ground not a chance in hell. its gonna be a stand up fight between a super athletic monster who has more power and speed vs an old battleworn legend who is injured and untested in combat in a year and a half, nog will probably get knocked out in round 2 which will be sad

tyson douglas example is a bad one, tyson was 1/40 in that fight no one in their right mind would bet on that. Add to that tyson was a world champion and thought he was untouchable had all the money and fame in the world and got lazy in training. Total opposite to schaub, schaub is the up and comer and is training super hard to come out to prove a point and beat another legend and try to earn a title shot from it.

yeh it will be a superb event this

i feel brendan schaub is the best bet on the card

ive got 103pound on him straight up to win 50 profit

50 on him + anderson to win inside the distance to win 60 profit

hedged with 10 on schaub and anderson decision to win 50 profit

20 on edson barboza + schaub to win 20 profit

obviously no where near 2grand but i dont have that money to hand, if i did i would bet it

i bet all the spare cash i can find on schaub


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Another thing to do that might work ( already a hit in my area)
> 
> Get a load of fliers/ cards done and advertise dish them out outside clubs that you will drop off ****, drink etc to people at unsociable hours eg. When we r ****ed of our faces at 3 in morning after going out we ring up " booze cruise" and they drop of our goods. All totally legal they charge like £1 a can and make a killing.
> 
> Need a motor thou


and muscle

we was ****ed and going to rob them when they came to us

car pulled up with 4 MASSIVE black men in it

we soon changed our minds and got our money out


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^I agree far to easy to get robbed, seen it happen many times.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Massevil said:


> yeh it will be a superb event this
> 
> i feel brendan schaub is the best bet on the card
> 
> ...


I'm sold and will get involved now!!

I'm about to start work but if I get a chance after work I'll get on those guys and see if we get paid 

That's the key to betting, you bet your spare cash and then nobody gets hurt...


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Smitch said:


> If that's what you're paying i'll take 5 off your hands.


X2


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

grow it. :whistling: might take 3 or 4 months but it'll be more than 2k. don't let anyone ever tell you that "money doesn't grow on trees":rolleye:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I could get an oz of flake for a grand per oz back in '06 when I was pretending I was a Dyson. I knew it was untouched by them as I was there when they had it delivered.
> 
> Probably not much less than 2k for a good oz now I'd imagine, been so long since I bought any thank fk I don't know the current wholesale prices. I do know a couple of the small timers are knocking stuff out at £80 which is just ridiculous to me and why I never bought smaller then 1/8


U can get good **** for about 2k. £40 a gram....i heard!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm sold and will get involved now!!
> 
> I'm about to start work but if I get a chance after work I'll get on those guys and see if we get paid
> 
> That's the key to betting, you bet your spare cash and then nobody gets hurt...


good

you know it makes sense

i bet on mma ALOT, i know what im doing

those are all very solid bets and it makes the event 10x more exciting when you have $$$ on it


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

sakso said:


> too risky mate...


Dear , if there was a safe way to do that, very few stoics would go to work to make a living.

Pinocchio put few golden coins underground , but wasn't lucky with the harvest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> good
> 
> you know it makes sense
> 
> ...


Under any other circumstances l would say nothing mate. You clearly know your stuff but this is far from normal circumstances and l really dont want to see this lad in any more sh*t than he is already.

I hope you dont take it personally.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

no offence taken atall, i can see youre his mate and looking out for him

but he cant expect to make any fast money without taking significant risk

and this is honestly the best way i can think of to make a super fast profit

but obviously there is a risk (although imo its very low) and i agree if he cant afford to lose any of the money then he shouldnt do it


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Ray "sugar " Leonard was finished too. He still beat the **** out of Marvin Hagler


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

You could become a man whore.

Depends if u are a good looking chap. My mate does it earns some wedge. Only thing us u gota shag some munters.

Could keep your 2k then

Heinzes big juicy Wang!

Seriously thou you just need to realise u can't just multiply that money like that without massive risks. Risks that a lot of people wouldn't take. Sounds like u going through some **** at the mo but chin up mate I'm sure u will be alright in a month or so.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought about red or black as a blunt answer.. but realistically you would have more control if you bought and sold cars. Bought something for a K got it full MOT etc, Tax - this makes it an easy purchase for someone as its a drive away sale and then make cash that way.

That said I would never invest money I couldnt afford to lose.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

massiccio said:


> Ray "sugar " Leonard was finished too. He still beat the **** out of Marvin Hagler


yeh anything can happen of course

there is risk with anything

but there are good bets and bad bets and at -200 schaub has lots of value

im not saying take my word for it

simply watch their last 3 or 4 performances and make your own mind up

then add onto that that nog has just recently had his knee and hip replaced and isnt properly recovered

its a very attractive bet


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IWC-ebb-and-flow-system-/170684228605?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27bd92a3fd

Wouldnt be my cup of tea but ive heard theres good money in it, infact great money


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Massevil said:


> good
> 
> you know it makes sense
> 
> ...


I don't normally bet sports much as I have friends from when I was playing poker for a living that ironed out their bankrolls chasing losses on sports.

I occasionally flick a bullseye at a couple fights for an interest, that real buzz comes when you feel it if you lose and I won't bet that big. It's always nice to have an interest though for a bit of a sweat


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

how much are you betting then ?

are you doing the exact same bets as me ?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Your sis gave you £2k and you want to double it. Whatever you do don't risk it or gamble it. Your sis has been kind enough to lend you the money, if you lost it I can't imagine your sis being to impressed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> Your sis gave you £2k and you want to double it. Whatever you do don't risk it or gamble it. Your sis has been kind enough to lend you the money, if you lost it I can't imagine your sis being to impressed.


This is a very fair point mate, even without the risk she has done a very nice thing for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Your sis gave you £2k and you want to double it. Whatever you do don't risk it or gamble it. Your sis has been kind enough to lend you the money, if you lost it I can't imagine your sis being to impressed.


x100


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


LOL yeh if youve got 45 grand


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

MAke it 12k and invest in solar panels, nice return over 25yr and free leccy during the day  Govnt pay you 1400/pa .. thats my plan..

as for 2k...nope cant think of anything legal :devil2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:2455964 said:


> LOL yeh if youve got 45 grand


Maybe for u mate


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> LOL yeh if youve got 45 grand


Would you be interested in buying a bridge I have going nice and cheap?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Don`t be a nob and do what your sister gave you the money to do. Sort yourself out some cheap accommodation, then get yourself a job to to keep said accommodation, nothing more important than a roof over your head. Even if you gotta stack shelves in a supermarket to start with, you can always look for something better once you have stable accommodation. Put the car on hold for the minute its not a necessity.

If you try and run before you can walk chances are you will end up falling flat on your face.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bigpit said:


> grow it. :whistling: might take 3 or 4 months but it'll be more than 2k. don't let anyone ever tell you that "money doesn't grow on trees":rolleye:


Not so bad if youve got the cash for the hydroponics (lighting,water tanks, pumps,), water testing equipment, full set of fans, complete blocked out room fully covered in reflective material, PH tester and chemicals, nutrients, rock wool. Then it would be luck when growing the first batch from seed, you dont know which will be male or female plants, only females are needed. Plus the price of electric has gone up, the electric bill for a small set up would be astronomical. And after all that, youre not guaranteed a full harvest.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> Not so bad if youve got the cash for the hydroponics (lighting,water tanks, pumps,), water testing equipment, full set of fans, complete blocked out room fully covered in reflective material, PH tester and chemicals, nutrients, rock wool. Then it would be luck when growing the first batch from seed, you dont know which will be male or female plants, only females are needed. Plus the price of electric has gone up, the electric bill for a small set up would be astronomical. And after all that, youre not guaranteed a full harvest.


AND if you get a full harvest some fu*ker comes along just as it matures and rolls you for it.....

Yeah cracking idea that...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> AND if you get a full harvest some fu*ker comes along just as it matures and rolls you for it.....
> 
> Yeah cracking idea that...


Exactamundo. Either that or PC Plod gets a tip off from the neighbours about a funny smell coming from your house:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> Exactamundo. Either that or PC Plod gets a tip off from the neighbours about a funny smell coming from your house:laugh:


Heard it SO many times mate..... the other one when it is harvested and they use there little minions to flog it is " we got follwed by the feds so we threw it out the window, sorry man we lost all your gear "

Ha ha ........ my god there isnt even honour amongst theives any more !


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Heard it SO many times mate..... the other one when it is harvested and they use there little minions to flog it is " we got follwed by the feds so we threw it out the window, sorry man we lost all your gear "
> 
> Ha ha ........ my god there isnt even honour amongst theives any more !


When your doing something like that you have to be VERY discreet about it. The problems arise when, as you say, you have to get rid of the stuff, theres always a big mouth, *always.*


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

ANGLIK said:


> When your doing something like that you have to be VERY discreet about it. The problems arise when, as you say, you have to get rid of the stuff, theres always a big mouth, *always.*


i've never done it.... but i would imagine IF you were doing that and had you're head screwed on,you'd get rid of it all in one go to the right person.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigpit said:


> i've never done it.... but i would imagine IF you were doing that and had you're head screwed on,you'd get rid of it all in one go to the right person.


Not as much profit in that tho mate and TBH there is an ABUNDANCE of the fu*kers popping up everywhere because foolishly people think its easy money !

I was asked if l wanted to " make my house pay for itself " by some little home boy wannbe gangsta and he was put right in his place.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bigpit said:


> i've never done it.... but i would imagine IF you were doing that and had you're head screwed on,you'd get rid of it all in one go to the right person.


The only problem is when the right person turns out to be the wrong person. Trust no one,(When youre being naughty that is)


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I was going to say a photocopier, then I realised you were in a bit of a rubbish situation.. You can do it gambling, but then that may go tits up..


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Boring as it may sound Im only echoing what other sensible people in this thread have already said. Sort a roof out, buy a bus pass if you cba with busses, then use a little dosh to pay for the conveniece of taxi's perhaps to take you back and forth from interviews.

Forgive me for saying but I feel in my opinion that you owe your sister a modicum of respect for giving you the cash, to show it be sensible with the dosh m8.

Anyway I hope all works out and sense prevails :-D


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Maybe for u mate


What kind of **** are they selling you for 2 grand then?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Rob1184 said:


> Dead cert at 16.50 - Redrum
> 
> Seriously though, I couldn't tell you where to put it and guarantee you doubling it


i can and even double it and x by 3,black market if you want to go down that route lol


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Utd to beat ****nal @ 1.52 on betfair

£2k returns £3040


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

most certainly does not 1.52 = around half of your stake in profit

ufc 134 is on now you have around an hour to bet on schaub

get it done


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:2456214 said:


> What kind of **** are they selling you for 2 grand then?


Don't know mate and don't care because I wasn't using it but when you don't have to pay post and packaging to have it imported and it hasn't been through 20 sets of hands hands before it gets to you then you don't pay 45k

Not all coke comes from Columbia mate some might get produced on your door step at a fraction of the price and sold on the street for a ridiculous profit

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

oh right yeh it RETURNS that

my bad

only a 1000 is actual profit though


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Massevil said:



> oh right yeh it RETURNS that
> 
> my bad
> 
> only a 1000 is actual profit though


I might've been a bit vague but yeah, returns including stake. Can't be risking such an amount on a 50/50 chance tbh, easier ways of doing it but it'll take some time.

Maybe OP could buy for £1 and sell for £2... buy stolen iPads (looting) and sell on for a good profit on ebay or carboots.

Good luck anyway


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Don't know mate and don't care because I wasn't using it but when you don't have to pay post and packaging to have it imported and it hasn't been through 20 sets of hands hands before it gets to you then you don't pay 45k
> 
> Not all coke comes from Columbia mate some might get produced on your door step at a fraction of the price and sold on the street for a ridiculous profit
> 
> Just saying :whistling:


Theres no fukin way u get a kilo for 2K. It must be baking powder or sumt. I doubt you can even produce it for that much never mind selling it on to you for 2k. I'd bite your arm off if you could get it for 20k!

And you said you dont know or care what quality stuff it was?? :-S who the **** doesnt check wht quality stuff their buying....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

...I think you missed his angle tbf.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> MAke it 12k and invest in solar panels, nice return over 25yr and free leccy during the day  Govnt pay you 1400/pa .. thats my plan..
> 
> as for 2k...nope cant think of anything legal :devil2:


 Nice ! he can add a couple ebb & flow system too, then.....

sorted!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Don't know mate and don't care because I wasn't using it but when you don't have to pay post and packaging to have it imported and it hasn't been through 20 sets of hands hands before it gets to you then you don't pay 45k
> 
> Not all coke comes from Columbia mate some might get produced on your door step at a fraction of the price and sold on the street for a ridiculous profit
> 
> Just saying :whistling:


Coke? or white powder that does "sumthing" ?

Anyway, to the OP : jails are allm inclusive no bills places, but not really pleasant to be in.... unless one is istitutionalized already.

You will miss the money in , and even more once you are out. Not really worth for 2K's


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Massevil said:


> its absolutely nothing like that
> 
> russian roulette is random
> 
> ...


 :rolleye:

I just watched it back now after work and he didn't look too bad for a bloke who's body is shot that has no ko power. Now about that Russian Roulette


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

put a grand on rangers, celtic, barcelona and real madrid all to win, make a few hundred quid guarenteed


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Did the op bet on ufc then!!?? Hope you didnt mate.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Massevil said:


> just gamble it mate
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...


Oh lord you look a right mug this morning, I hope the OP didn't take your "expert" and "well researched" advice lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did that fight go as expected then?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Schaub was knockled the fcuk out lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

36-26:2456381 said:


> Schaub was knockled the fcuk out lol


I rest my case.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> I rest my case.


In all seriousness though, imagine if the OP in a fragile position like he is, had taken the very convincing sounding advice from massevil, we all know that a person is much more easily led when they are desperate for a few bob, he'd be waking up this morning in a very bad predicament and he'd have let his sister down and be in a far worse position than yesterday. I really hope he wasn't convinced by Massevil's expert opinion.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

36-26 said:


> Schaub was knockled the fcuk out lol


lol :no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

36-26 said:


> In all seriousness though, imagine if the OP in a fragile position like he is, had taken the very convincing sounding advice from massevil, we all know that a person is much more easily led when they are desperate for a few bob, he'd be waking up this morning in a very bad predicament and he'd have let his sister down and be in a far worse position than yesterday. I really hope he wasn't convinced by Massevil's expert opinion.


NO BET is a dead cert...

I will be mortified if he did it, l just hope his sister didnt give him the dosh yet.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Massevil certainly knows his stuff lol. Looks like he knows as much about MMA as he does bodybuilding.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

only fighter worth betting on is rocky....(only in the last fight though mind.)


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

LoL schaub has always had a suspect chin he has been rocked in a few of his fights how did you not know this before placing your sure bet o.0


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

sakso said:


> bud, I love the way you notice everything and yes I am in a very bad situation at the moment. I've got this money from my sister to get a room or something and I now want to get a car as well so I can drive about and look for a job... thats why I'm trying to double the money that my sis gave me. sad situation matey...


look for a job online or take the bus, if you are tight for money dont buy a car you plonker, so expensive!!

tax, insurence, petrol etc

get the bus to your local job center? Cycle?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Man just get a job *FIRST*

When u got enough cash then get a room,

Thirdly u will be able to pay for a car 2nd hand or 3rd hand after 6 months work

And forget about doubling ur cash 'cose ain't gonna happen.

Keep the faith mate.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

hahahahahahah CANNOT BELIEVE THAT

ruined me for almost 200quid

honestly massive upset that

always the way though innit, me banging on like i did making it sound like a sure thing i was setting myself up for a big fall


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Oh lord you look a right mug this morning, I hope the OP didn't take your "expert" and "well researched" advice lol


shutup u clown it clearly was well researched, i never claimed i was an expert

i told the op to watch the last few fights of them both himself and make his own mind up

nog looked like **** and got knocked out in 2 of his last 3 and then he had his hips replaced and knee and rushed his recovery to fight in rio

vs schaub who had been knocked these legends out for fun

everyone i knew was on schaub

nog ****ed us all over

he done well though, defo impressed me, took a good few shots and tkod him

the odds for nog to win by tko were 12/1


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Massevil said:


> hahahahahahah CANNOT BELIEVE THAT
> 
> ruined me for almost 200quid
> 
> ...


have noticed your in the red on here as well!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

haha !


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> LoL schaub has always had a suspect chin he has been rocked in a few of his fights how did you not know this before placing your sure bet o.0


god

stupid post

he hasnt been rocked in previous fights atall he has dominated all his previous fights with 3 out of 4 knockouts

nogs last win by tko was 9 years ago

as i siad the odds were 12/1 for nog by tko SUPER SUPER unlikely

was a big shock for sure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> god
> 
> stupid post
> 
> ...


Mate, make your apology and leave it at that before you make a bigger tool of yourself...

Fu*k me you spend 20 posts telling us what a dead cert it is, get it wrong and then call someone else for a "stupid post " ???

Seriously, think about that for a minute..


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

no i did not say it was a dead cert

show me where i said that ?

i said its a very good BET

do you know what a bet it ? its a gamble

it was a very good bet thats why everyone was on it, no one expected nog to win and most certainly not by tko

freak upset

it happens

get over it


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Massevil said:


> no i did not say it was a dead cert
> 
> show me where i said that ?
> 
> ...


 wowwww mate...you need to relax. i can picture you right now pulling your hair out and throwing **** about.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> no i did not say it was a dead cert
> 
> show me where i said that ?
> 
> ...


And now you go back to being a tool...

I was willing to give you the benfit of the doubt but yet again you come across as a cocky gobsh*te..

You went on and on and fu*king on that you knew what you were talking about, it was well researched blah blah blah then you come back on STILL full of your own importance as tho hey it doesnt matter even after being proved wrong...

Dont patronise me you pr**k..... " do you know what a bet is " YES thats why l told him not to do it REMEMBER ??????


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

erm, im perfectly calm ?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Massevil said:


> erm, im perfectly calm ?


you dont sound it pal.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> And now you go back to being a tool...
> 
> I was willing to give you the benfit of the doubt but yet again you come across as a cocky gobsh*te..
> 
> ...


lol are you stupid or what ?

i dont think you grasp the concept of betting on fighting

just because he lost doesnt mean i didnt research it or know what i was talking about, its a fight, anything can happen as it did

anybody with a normal mind who watched both fighters last 4 fights and then knew about all the surgeries etc would tell you the smart money is on brendan schaub

everyone i know was on schaub

but it was a freak upset he got tagged and didnt recover, simple as that, nobody expected it

the OP was asking for ways to double 2grand quick and there is no way to do that without gambling

yeh i lost this one, so what, i dont win every single time, thats why its called gambling

ITS A GAMBLE


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

andyim said:


> you dont sound it pal.


was i raising my voice ?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Massevil said:


> was i raising my voice ?


nice one chump..sarcasm doesnt work with me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> lol are you stupid or what ?
> 
> i dont think you grasp the concept of betting on fighting
> 
> ...


Yeah l am stupid thats why l am £200 better off than you this morning !

NEGGED..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Negged !


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

lol you and your negging

losing money on a bet doesnt make you stupid, simply unlucky

if he had won i wouldnt be on here going oooo hahahaha youre all so stupid i won look im 200pounds better of than you all now haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, thats just sad, but its what youre doing in reverse

i give the guy all the relevant info and said make your own mind up, mine along with 99% of the mma worlds mind was mind up and on schaub so i simply let him in on this information

freak upsets happen

yes i got it wrong, im so sorry i cant predict the future


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Negged !


the bandwagon has arrived


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Massevil said:


> god
> 
> stupid post
> 
> ...


He has said in an interview that cro cop rocked him with an elbow so shut the f**k up and learn your facts. The dude has got a glass chin he even got rocked in the TUF house.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Massevil said:


> lol you and your negging
> 
> losing money on a bet doesnt make you stupid, simply unlucky
> 
> ...


 mate......just give it up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> lol you and your negging
> 
> losing money on a bet doesnt make you stupid, simply unlucky
> 
> ...


So why not post this instead of being a cocky pr**k then ?

Had you been right we would have all been saying good shout mate, nice one.....

You just come across as arrogant IMO and its not endearing at all.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Better off quitting while your behind


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Massevil said:


> lol you and your negging
> 
> losing money on a bet doesnt make you stupid, simply unlucky
> 
> ...


I thought Minotauro was a cert to beat Schaub to be honest. Schaub has a limited game.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Not all coke comes from Columbia mate some might get produced on your door step at a fraction of the price and sold on the street for a ridiculous profit
> 
> Just saying :whistling:


So Ephedrine bashed up with some cafine and maybe some speed with benzociane and re pressed and sold as coke but isnt coke but alot of the numpites think its amazing anyway.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> I thought Minotauro was a cert to beat Schaub to be honest. Schaub has a limited game.


yeh on paper he should of defo won it

but in reality he shouldnt of

but he pulled it out

did you have any money on it ?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> So why not post this instead of being a cocky pr**k then ?
> 
> Had you been right we would have all been saying good shout mate, nice one.....
> 
> You just come across as arrogant IMO and its not endearing at all.


no totally wrong

heres how i see this now

i gave this guy my advice, my true advice to try and help him out i wasnt bull****ting him and wanting him to lose. I had alot of my own money on it because i was very confident in it and a freak upset happened

now all i did was give this guy my honest advice, and lost 180 of my own money and all im getting is abuse like i have done something wrong


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> He has said in an interview that cro cop rocked him with an elbow so shut the f**k up and learn your facts. The dude has got a glass chin he even got rocked in the TUF house.


no he didnt say it rocked him it just bloodied his nose

this the same fight where he knocked cro cop out cold ye

there is no shame in being rocked by an elbow to the face by a k1 kickboxer who weighs 230pounds anyway

he doesnt have a glass jaw

he might not have the best chin in the world but it isnt glass, and big nog isnt known for his power atall

i was shocked


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> no totally wrong
> 
> heres how i see this now
> 
> ...


You asked if l was stupid and understood how a bet worked.....

Cocky and arrogant post IMO... read it back to yourself.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Does the prospect of losing 2k outweigh the benefit of a possible gain in cash?

It's taken me a long while to realise this but no... sometimes you just have to make do unfortunately mate.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> You asked if l was stupid and understood how a bet worked.....
> 
> Cocky and arrogant post IMO... read it back to yourself.


yeh that was

but that was on purpose to annoy you because you annoyed me in your previous posts after my bet lost

tit for tat

because im so grown up like that


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Massevil said:


> no he didnt say it rocked him it just bloodied his nose
> 
> this the same fight where he knocked cro cop out cold ye
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah HE HAS a glass jaw, he got rocked by a washed up Cro Cop, he got rocked & I believe dropped by some guy with only two wins by TKO, he got KTFO by Roy Nelson and that was before he got served by Nogueira. Some fighters do well from a break away from the sport, same in boxing.

The ring rust thing is overplayed, aslong as your preparation is right, you're eating properly & getting good quality sparring in, you'll be fine!

Next time you should perhaps research more & not bet because your so called armchair expert pals have put a wager on because Nog may of been injured in the past, requiring surgeries but the guy probably has the best boxing behind JDS & the best ground game in H/W MMA & he maybe slightly faded but he is a 40 fight veteran with wins over Cro Cop, Werdum, Kharitinov, Barnett, Couture, Henderson etc whilst Shaub is a 10fight damn China-chinned novice with his only notable win against Cro Cops ghost who give him fits.

You was very pushy with the bet & then you throw a tantrum at people who tell him too ignore putting it on after you have potentially roped people into losing big money?

STFU ****.

NEGGED!

And what was you basing him being washed up on? He looked pretty damn good in beating Randy & there is no shame in losing to Cain Valasquez of all people!

Oh and yes I did predict Nog would beat Shaub.

Yes the K.O was a bit of a shocker but considering he'd been out, had surgeries blah blah the bookies clearly knew what they was doing & that is why Shaub was only a 2/1 favourite.


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Too the original poster, I am not sure of your situation but can you not get a cheap but tidy run about for say £600? and find a cheap bedsit/budget your food to last a month or two until you find something? If you are near Midlands I could get you a job doing security or working with a roofer, hours to suit...

Send me a PM if you need anything & i'll try help you out.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

lol massevil, I only repped you yesterday when you mugged off henryv,  , back in the red already! :laugh:

fftopic: :ban: ........... :crying:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

By the time you lot have stopped talking crap (Milky excluded) he could have doubled it in some sh!tty low intrest account by now.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

dannad said:


> Blah blah blah HE HAS a glass jaw, he got rocked by a washed up Cro Cop, he got rocked & I believe dropped by some guy with only two wins by TKO, he got KTFO by Roy Nelson and that was before he got served by Nogueira. Some fighters do well from a break away from the sport, same in boxing.
> 
> The ring rust thing is overplayed, aslong as your preparation is right, you're eating properly & getting good quality sparring in, you'll be fine!
> 
> ...


ok where to start

ive explained the being rocked thing in the previous posts being elbowed full force in teh face by a 230pound striking expert is going to hurt no matter who you are, nothing atall came of it he didnt get dropped or anything infact he went on to knock cro cop clean out

its wasnt ring rust, the MAIN factor was he has been out and had a double hip replacement a knee surgery and was rushing his recovery to fight in rio, all his own words so how could he possibly get in good sparring when he has been bed ridden for such a long time

i did research it as i always do simple as that, you telling me i didnt doesnt change a thing

he has the best boxing in the hw division behind jds LMFAO gripppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp that doesnt even deserve a response

yes hes a veteran but he is the most beat up veteran of them all he has been smashed to absolute pieces in his fights and that adds up, well done from listing his wins from 5 years ago thats hardly relevant to today

he didnt look good against couture he looked average against an undersized glass chinned couture who has no power, couture hit him clean many times if that was a heavyweight with power he would have been finished again

i didnt throw a tantrum ?

negged ? oh how that hurts me u tool grow up haha NEGGED in big capitals letters as if i give a ****

i was basing him being washed up on the fact he has had his **** handed to him in the ufc

sylvia battered him and ended up subbed

mir smashed him and knocked him out

cain smashed him and knocked him out

and he got a decision over a 46 year old glass chinned small randy couture

ko was abit of a shocker ? huge shocker, 12/1 bet is a huge upset in any sport he hadnt tkod anyone in over 8 years and never anyone half decent


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dannad said:


> Too the original poster, I am not sure of your situation but can you not get a cheap but tidy run about for say £600? and find a cheap bedsit/budget your food to last a month or two until you find something? If you are near Midlands I could get you a job doing security or working with a roofer, hours to suit...
> 
> Send me a PM if you need anything & i'll try help you out.


Top man mate, nice one.


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

So you go on to say he beat them 5 years ago or whatever then you hypocritically reply with how bad he looked in certain fights from years ago?

Mir did K.O him, Valasquez did K.O him but they are light years ahead of Brendan Shaub, they are both easily top 5 fighters, Shaub isn't & never will be. When Nog beat Sylvia only 3 years back if that, Sylvia was a beast & in Dana's own words ''The best HW on the planet''

Couture may have a glass chin but he is one of the most intelligent MMA fighters to ever live that utilises gameplans brilliantly, the guy is a legend for a reason & whilst he maybe a smaller H/W he is 6ft1, was walking around at a lean 230lbs & is strong as an ox & superbly well rounded.

HW MMA with 4oz gloves - Anything can happen.

Both Nogueria's are well known for having good boxing. Not great by boxing standards but good by MMA standards. Just because he isn't a monster puncher don't mean he don't have decent boxing. The guy trains with top boxers, both brothers had very good amateur boxing careers. In fact I believe both won olympic medals! 

They said Leonard was done before he mullered Hagler, they said Salido would get blasted out in 1 round vs Salido, they feared for Morales safety vs Maidana.

These guys are all veterans, same with guys like Hopkins.

Nog has studied & trained in various martial arts almost as long as Shaub has even been alive.

If the MMA world, the experts, the bookmakers thought Nog was so washed up, the inactivity meant that much, Nogs punch resistance had gone and all this that Shaub was only a 2/1 favourite, it says an awful lot for how good Mr Shaub really is then don't it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Guys meet UK-M's twin site: http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/ Grrrrr!!


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Guys meet UK-M's twin site: http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/ Grrrrr!!


Haha sorry mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

****ing hell more kick offs in here than there was in Rio last night :lol:

sakso get yourself down on the hunt for a little bedsit or a shared house on Tuesday, I'm sure you can find something somewhere. Most towns have shared housing for people in rough spots like yourself, I know a mate of mine who lives in Weymouth which is a small town near me got one after he got out of the nick. It was only a bedroom, a kitchen with dining room table and a bathroom. For 60 notes a week it's perfect though until you can get back on your feet and then you can start looking for some proper work too!!

At least you didn't iron your money out on the Russian Roulette, I mean UFC last night :laugh:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Betting on the Man U game, would of more than doubles, more like made you millions!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

dannad said:


> So you go on to say he beat them 5 years ago or whatever then you hypocritically reply with how bad he looked in certain fights from years ago?
> 
> Mir did K.O him, Valasquez did K.O him but they are light years ahead of Brendan Shaub, they are both easily top 5 fighters, Shaub isn't & never will be. When Nog beat Sylvia only 3 years back if that, Sylvia was a beast & in Dana's own words ''The best HW on the planet''
> 
> ...


what are you talking about

the guy mentions his fights from pride which are totally irrelevant

so i mention his fights in the ufc which are his recent fights and which are relevant

dana saying tim sylvia is the best heavyweight in the world, he was the champ in his organization hes not going to admit fedor would have totally wasted him like he did end up doing

none of the nogs have olympic medals in anything let alone boxing that is insane, little nog won a bronze in the pan am games, worlds apart from olympics and thats not even the right nog anyway

yeh the experts did think he was that washed up this legend multiple organisation heavyweight champion with over 40 fights spanning a carrer of over 11 years was made a 2 to 1 UNDERDOG against some guy who had been training mma for about 2 years and has less than 10 fights, that clearly shows they thought he was washed up

hindsight is 20 20

no1 suggested anything about nog having a chance before the fight but after he wins it gets flooded with people saying oooooo i knew it i knew it !!!

did you ****, if you knew it you would of put your money down and made 200% profit


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> kilo of coke


Lol if you can get a kilo for 2k in the uk then i know how to make you a millionaire within a year


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Massevil said:


> what are you talking about
> 
> the guy mentions his fights from pride which are totally irrelevant
> 
> ...


If you must know though you'll probably accuse me of lying or something equally as pathetic I did bet on Nog too win, I also bet on Barboza, Erik Silva, Rua & Nedkov & won £128 & I predicted Silva to destroy Okami though the odds was crap so I didn't bet on that fight. Would you like my UFC 135 predictions Mr know it all armchair expert?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

plenty ways mate.....just none legal 

bank transfer it to me and ill send u a £4000 cheque....................promise


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

12 quid on Germany, France, Italy, Belgium, Portugal, Spain, England all to win gives back 50 quid.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

International friendlies and cup ties, the scourge of the formbook punter.


----------

